# Toy Poodles



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I got my little toy from a breeder in Hinckley, Il. She has beautiful reds, and also breeds blacks and whites. Here's her website windairpoodles.com


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Michelle said:


> I got my little toy from a breeder in Hinckley, Il. She has beautiful reds, and also breeds blacks and whites. Here's her website windairpoodles.com


Beautiful dogs - so wish one of those little boys would have been a girl!


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Expanding search area*

I'm having such a time trying to find a puppy in our area that I'm willing to look outside the area if we need too. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

You should contact her and see if she has any females available. She may have young puppies she hasn't put up on the site yet.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you for the suggestion - email has been sent.


----------

